# Someone had...



## Soontobe

Ok so no one knows really ish where i live so i dont feel to bad telling everyone this but today I delivered a baby with teeth! lol It was the first baby ive done that was born with teeth! "It" has three teeth and is sooo cute lol Needless to say that the mother is not breastfeeding but is expressing due to 'concerns' 

Mother was 39 weeks and 4 days

Just thought id share and scare the crap out of some of you! :rofl:

:headspin:


----------



## Jo

Wow that is all i can say!!!


----------



## bek74

*Wow, I have never heard of that. Wow wow wow*


----------



## Angel

Ouch!lol.


----------



## Tilly

Ow! I don't blame her lol


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow I have heard of this before thats amazing!


----------



## ablaze

wow! would look pretty strange on a baby tht small lol!


----------



## MARIA

OMG...Immagine that...LOL


----------



## Amanda

:shock: is about all I can say to that! :rofl:


----------



## future mommy

that is crazy....but yet interesting. Good thing she is not breast feeding


----------



## stephlw25

My BIL was born with 2 teeth !! lol


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Lauz_1601 said:


> wow I have heard of this before thats amazing!

 
agree with laura heard it but never seen it


----------



## Suz

:shock: That would be very interesting.


----------



## Louise

how bizarre... I think i would possibly freak out.


----------

